#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 偽犬報到!!大家阿嚕!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!诶嘿♡

## 偽犬

♥

各位獸獸們好(揮手  那個我我....我是前幾天就加入來可是.....

淺水撈魚到處偷窺各大肉掌文到現在.....

                才冒出頭蓋肉掌的正直獸!!!   
 大家好我叫偽犬(鞠躬  等等
可以叫小偽、瀟灑風流一隻獸、小偽偽、 正直純潔好少獸、___________(自行填字)

或是!可以這樣叫
風流倜儻不知羞的 偽偽♡

對不起...
-
其實幾天前就想來蓋蓋肉掌，留下愛的足跡了(掩面
可是在下掌前，實在不知道該打些什麼 能夠表達出自我的話 
畢竟我是個...
  正直純潔光明無害善良內向害羞的一隻獸(臉紅
除此之外，在偷窺品讀其他獸獸們的蓋掌文時，意識到一件嚴重的事情....
踏入獸圈這青青草原 裸奔狂馳到處推坑  也有段時間的我....
一直沒有想到自己其實       沒‧有‧獸‧設！！！

-
於是一直到今天，在一位獸友的熱情鼓勵與視姦下
完成了獸設!!!!!(歡呼
是用自己常用的頭貼形象去衍生的#(個人資料的頭貼) <頭貼也是自己畫的  絕非倉鼠  絕非倉鼠  絕非倉鼠 不過我喜歡倉鼠)
-
不知不覺打了這麼多了(抬頭往上看

很開心能夠來到這個大家庭!
然後打文章能有自動儲存功能真的是太好了(#



附上前一小時才生出來的獸設! (種族還不確定)


我是偽犬，以後還請多多指教(小花  


對不起我廢話好多(哭奔

----------


## 夜落白櫻

嗯，很熱情是好事，可是這有點過熱了。
總之，歡迎你加入，我叫夜落白櫻，叫我白櫻就好。
說真的不用這麼熱情沒關係的
總而言之祝你在這裡玩得開心。
順帶一提首頁滑到最下面有聊天室入口，可以進來喇迪賽聊天抬槓

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

偽犬你好~我是艾萊
歡迎來到狼之樂園!
很羨慕你有這麼厲害的畫圖技巧 :jcdragon-want: 
可以的話歡迎來到聊天室教教我吧? :jcdragon-shy: 
另外別踩到板龜他們會生氣(?
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩得愉快!

----------


## 月光銀牙

偽犬安

這裡是銀芽

歡迎你來到狼版，要多多注意版規呦

也歡迎來聊天室陪我們坐坐跟泡茶

以上

----------


## 白瞳

偽犬安安uwu/
我是白瞳，可以叫我白醬，也可以幫我取個新綽號(?
興趣是畫圖，目前努力練習當中uwu

我的第一句話是，哇我好想吃土oqoqo(你住手
回正題(
我真的覺得偽偽好厲害oqo(夠
是說其實不用太害羞(?
這邊的獸大部分都不錯uwub
蠻想被偽偽教導一下繪圖的部分oqo(咦

廢話不多說了(((

總之要特別注意版龜，踩到他們會咬爛你(O
還有首頁下面有神秘聊天室(?)可以進來坐坐uwu/
最後祝你在這邊玩得開心喔uwu/

----------


## 偽犬

對不起對不起一時沒拿捏好熱度(掩面
嚇到人對不起
那個最下面聊天室是....哪裡(歪頭

等等這個回覆是多一樓嗎   咦咦咦咦(驚恐
+

----------


## 月光銀牙

在首頁的下方，有個"點我進聊天室"點進來就好了

P.S.在今日上限會員下方

祝你能順利找到

以上

----------


## 偽犬

銀牙真的很謝謝你!!
我方才終於找到了!!!! 終於找到了!!!!!!!耶!!!!!!!
其實 今日上線也找好久##
我必須多逛逛論壇才行(摸下巴
-
找到聊天室的當下
我想哭了....(掩面

----------


## 天狼貓

歡迎來到狼樂啊，小僞。
我是天狼貓。
你的介紹寫得很仔細，很熱情，不錯XD
很高興你能找到聊天室
希望你會喜歡這裡 XD

----------


## 曜狼

好.....好可怕Q口Q（欸
看來又有高手進來了>^<
希望以後有機會能問問畫圖的技巧

害羞很讚喔！害羞很讚喔！害羞真的很讚喔！（夠
已經在聊天室看到你了，很高興認識你OWO/
歡迎常來玩耍～

----------


## 偽犬

诶嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿(#
我已經  找‧到‧聊‧天‧室‧啦!  樂樂謝謝你!!(不要裝熟

曜狼  其實我畫獸獸不久，很多地方還要多多請教呢(鞠躬
不過其實比起害羞......我更喜歡哭哭的樣子(小聲

我也很高興可以與你認識!!!!

----------


## 傑克

小偽你好，這裡是傑克OwO
喔喔喔是繪畫大神(膜拜(#
我這個不會畫畫的要繼續蹲角落長灰塵惹(
而且您的報到文好熱情(?
雖然我是覺得越熱情越好(#
但可要小心別踩到其他獸的底線...喔(?
總之歡迎你來到狼之樂園OwO/

----------


## 豆子哥小飛

欸嘿嘿嘿嘿（？
獸設好好好好好好好好好好好好好帥<3<3<3<3
聊天室找到了那我就不講了
太熱情的話有些獸會不太喜歡喔
啊我忘了講  我是小飛#
那總之祝你在這裡玩的開心 :Smile:

----------


## 偽犬

傑克你好!! 妳的提醒我會注意的!!  每個人都有自己的雷點
希望我不會太吵(小聲
如果可以繪畫上我們可以一起切磋!
-
小飛你好/////謝謝妳加我好友 我真的很受寵若驚
啊哈哈哈哈....那時候想說  初次報到要來個炸彈水花式的印象深刻(?
不過我會注意的!! 謝謝妳!!

----------


## 卡斯特

嗚哇～好熱情的報道(墨鏡(?

偽犬安安，歡迎來到狼樂～
我是卡斯特，叫我卡滋就好(不能吃！

嗯，上面大家都把我要說的說完了ww
就......小心版龜、玩的開心～

然後設定好讚喔～～～
喜歡辮子XDDD
可以用上面倒數第二個貼圖服務來放圖會比較大喔！

大概就這樣，很高興認識你，未來也請多指教喔0x0//

----------


## 偽犬

卡滋你好!!
倒數第二個啊....剛剛偷偷跑去試了#
不過沒有成功，只好在試試看了(苦惱
謝謝你喔//////對放圖還不太會......謝謝你告訴我這個!
啊啊....待會再來試試看好了~

----------


## 尊o葆葆

偽犬你好
我叫做小wii
歡迎來到狼之樂園，來到這裡要注意版規喔^u^
如果有什麼不懂的地方，歡迎來找我，我會幫你解決
很高興認識你^u^~~

----------


## 偽犬

小wii你好//////  謝謝你提醒我  我會注意板規的!
已經有去好好看過板規了#
我有問題我會去找你幫助的!!!!謝謝你;;;;;;我還在摸索
我也很高興認識你喔~以後也請多多指教////

----------


## cellaswolf

:jcdragon-stretch:  安安偽偽\OWO/
這裡是哈太狼(我都自稱小狼><
偽偽的畫力太厲害了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!又是一個剛入狼樂就大放異彩的猛獸(癱
熱情超棒>w<我現在可是熱情到著火(燒起來
嗷...目前正向NG請教繪畫中(前天畫釘書機...他說我還行...比例還是不穩((沒錯我還在釘書機!!!!QAQ
能的話也請偽偽多多照顧跟調...指教嗷>///<
要注意板龜喔(真的要注意
以上  盡情在狼樂打滾玩耍吧ˊˇˋ嗷嗷!!!

----------

